# Well...look what the cat dragged in!



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, ya'll!

Only been a million years since I've been here. How is everyone?

Still doing my internet show, have started my own Film company and film fest and just generally being one of those productive type folks.

Reassessing my priorities and have succumbed to the call of the gypsy, again.

While I'll still continue to be productive...it's time to remember to live a little too.

Hope everyone is well!

Let me know what ya'll have been up to.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 23, 2016)

Welcome back.

I'm working on a land purchase and a new job. If you and your man get tired of Florida, maybe I'll have a place where you guys can make sock monkeys on the big island


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Feb 23, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I'm working on a land purchase and a new job. If you and your man get tired of Florida, maybe I'll have a place where you guys can make sock monkeys on the big island




Hi, stranger!!!

I've missed talking to everyone. 

Keep me posted on your plans.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 23, 2016)

Ah good to be productive! well I myself have been busy with renovating our new place, clearing brush/trees around property, getting settled in to our new home. 5 acres of land at the foothills of the cascades in washington. fun fun fun! no cell reception there, but we just got internet hooked up. altho for some reason cant log on to squattheplanet now from my laptop


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Feb 23, 2016)

Congrats on the new place!

Sounds dreamy.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Tude (Feb 23, 2016)

Infamous Horror Queen!!! I've talked with you a bit on fb. How you been - Yer still on my dial to be visited this late Spring ya know. Have to go visit one person from here and a couple people from another facebook section so you're on my dial.

And where is Sam - the striped monkey who was doing so well on his travels?!?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Feb 24, 2016)

Tude said:


> Infamous Horror Queen!!! I've talked with you a bit on fb. How you been - Yer still on my dial to be visited this late Spring ya know. Have to go visit one person from here and a couple people from another facebook section so you're on my dial.
> 
> And where is Sam - the striped monkey who was doing so well on his travels?!?




My Tude!!!

You and I chat all the time on Facebook (phone and person still to be checked off list  ) and you know I adore you.

Sam...ah...Sam...

I think someone kept him. Last I heard, he was in Chicago, so when I get a sec, I'll be sending out another little dude into the big world.

Smooches!


----------



## Brother X (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome back.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Feb 24, 2016)

Brother X said:


> Welcome back.




Hi, Brother X and thanks!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi @Andrea Van Scoyoc and @Tude Just traveling right now I am in Ogden Utah might head out Thurs or Fri.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Feb 25, 2016)

I was wondering where you went off to! That all sounds rad. Congrats 
I took a trip up the coast in my station wagon, came back for the holidays, and decided to stick around a while so I can build a yurt before I take off again.
That sock monkey you made me has accompanied me on all of my adventures, haha. I give him lots of love <3


----------



## Odin (Feb 25, 2016)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> That sock monkey you made me has accompanied me on all of my adventures, haha. I give him lots of love <3



Lucky Monkey... sigh... ... 
...
....
.....






Hey Andrea welcome back! 

"Meow"... says the mangy tomcat.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2016)

i'm saving up for a short bus in austin, tx.


----------



## milkhauler (Mar 20, 2016)

I took a few months off too. My 21yr old son decided he didn't want to live anymore, and od'ed on some scripts. It is what it is, Im back too ☺


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 22, 2016)

milkhauler said:


> I took a few months off too. My 21yr old son decided he didn't want to live anymore, and od'ed on some scripts. It is what it is, Im back too ☺



fuck man, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Art101 (Apr 30, 2016)

Damn Milk thats rough.Had an X do the same thing.The monkey is currently kicking it next to the bed.Now its warming up it will be time for random sock monkey journey and pics.


----------

